# 3d archery 12 ring scores????



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

when I shoot ASA it is always center mass, front kill. the other "slanted" ones are for if the shot is quartering. are you shooting ASA?


----------



## arhoythunter (Aug 3, 2010)

We normally shoot the low 12 but at certain places we shoot center 12s every shoot has their ways. Some let us shoot 14s and some don't.


----------



## gunner77 (Jan 24, 2009)

arhoythunter said:


> We normally shoot the low 12 but at certain places we shoot center 12s every shoot has their ways. Some let us shoot 14s and some don't.


that must just be their policy at that certain club the lower 12 counts


----------



## super* (Jan 26, 2008)

It all depends on the shoot or the club like most of the shoots in my area take a sharpie and outline the 12 ring that is being scored so there is no questions and its usually the center 12 ring and the sharpie line also makes it easier to tell if you caught the line or not because those stamped rings can be very deseving and cause arrguements.


----------



## gunner77 (Jan 24, 2009)

well theres no arguements involved and i wouldnt argue with someone unless i clearly won but i was just wondering if it was a set thing or different for everyone. 
Thanks for the help, Ben


----------



## corpralbarn (Jan 21, 2009)

My club shoots IBO center 11 or whatever is the smallest.


----------



## MarineSTC (Dec 5, 2008)

all the clubs in my area shoot low 12's


----------



## athomPT (Dec 14, 2008)

View attachment 1230555


You talking about something along these lines. Yes ASA shoots lower 12 (furthest from the head) and IBO shoots center 12 (11). It varys from clud/coalition to the other. Our coalition shoots center 12s, but the coalition an hour up the road shoots low 12s.

The vitals pictured would be identical to those on an animal facing to the right.


----------



## gunner77 (Jan 24, 2009)

thanks for the visual yea its that lower 12


----------

